# Wireshark interfaces

## John5788

I'm trying to use wireshark for an assignment in my networking class to track dns queries. when I open the interfaces to capture, I am presented with a blank selection

screenshot here: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5213/wiresharkscreenshot.jpg

how to fix this?

edit: on v 1.2.5

----------

## cach0rr0

permissions issue. 

run it from the command-line with 'sudo' 

or if your DE/WM of choice has the option in the menu, there should be a 'wireshark (as root)' option 

i think there are other ways, but i know that one works - i think supposedly adding yourself to the 'wireshark' group will make the interface show up, but ive always just done it as sudo since i KNOW itll work then.

----------

## cwr

Check the wireshark configuration file; there's a fair amount of information

there on how to set up wireshark with the appropriate permissions.

Will

----------

